# Erklärung bitte



## RaZ0oR (15. Nov 2007)

Also ihc bin in meinem Java buch etz auf folgendes gestoßen

```
...
...
Math.pow((1 + blabla),bla); //kann mir bitte jamdn dieses Math.pow erklären danke ;)
...
...
```


----------



## Marco13 (15. Nov 2007)

Ja, das kann dir jemand erklären.

Und um unangemessen ausführlich zu antworten: Die API-Dokumentation kann es dir erklären. 
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/Math.html#pow(double,%20double)


----------



## Saxony (15. Nov 2007)

Hiho,

sagt dir die mathematische Potenz etwas?
Blätter mal in deinem Tafelwerk dazu.  :### 

a*a*a*a*a = a^5

Math.pow(a, 5) ist dann das Gleiche, wenn nicht sogar das Selbe.  :lol: 

bye Saxony


----------



## RaZ0oR (15. Nov 2007)

ah ich verstehe


----------

